# Our reconcilation progress



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband and I have been through a lot in our relationship and marriage.....Now it finally feels like we are gettign where we need to be emotionally with eachother. I have never felt so much love for him before. Its just building and building I feel. 

If you have followed my postings than you know we almost got a divorce. I made him leave our house at the end of August and I was having a EA that started before he left. I got a restraining order from him due to his anger history and his anger outburst right before I asked him to leave. I lifted the restaining order, but we started our communication and reconnecting before it was lifted. The Order was dismissed Nov 6th and we started communicating weeks before that and had met in person weeks before it was dropped too. Soon after it was dismissed I started to get an idea there was a OW becasue she posted on his FB wall. We continued emailing, texting, talking on teh phone and meeting in person. It was a roller coaster up and down of emotions. I wanted to do something special for him for his birthday that was in early December. He invited me to go to family birthday dinner, then while there his mom said I should spend the night, so i spent 2 nights with him. I also had shopped for a birthday present for him and had purchased some used CDs of his favorite band that he had stolen years ago. During that weekend with him, OW messaged me saying that what she and him did together and where they went was thier business. She continued to message me that whole weekend. He said she was just a friend that wanted more from him. A few days after his birthday came D day. We worked through it as hard as it was. I spent the all of xmas weekend with him. 5 days and nights with him. When I finally took myself and our kids home....it had only been an hour or so and he text me saying how he already missed me so much. Maybe a day or so after that he said he was moving back home on new years weekend. 

Hes been back home since new years. He got laid off from work 30 days after moving back in that made things hard, but we had lots of time together. We had many stresses while he was back home, but we still enjoyed eachother and really really grew together. WE did have some arguments nad really rough times too, but we got through it all. We were in the process of losing our house. He had stopped paying the mortgage while he was not living there. Last payment was made by me in Septemmeber before he took total control of the money. Its not like we could pay the payments and catch up with him unemployed and get $2,000 per month for unemployment when teh usual house payment was more than half that. We were already filing bankrupcya nd already way underwater on the house with dropping values too. PLus work for my husband in this state has been in consistant since he forst had to travel for work in 2007. 

We have lost our home now and have been moved into his parents basement. He helped get us settled her for 2 weeks before leaving to go work out of state. He just left a couple days ago. He wanted me to go with him for the first couple weeks and then fly back, but we could not afford it. I was so afraid of moving in with his parents...and then of him traveling. I was afraid we would grow apart again. Hes been gone for 2 days and I ma amazed with how much he misses me. he sends me texts all day long with how much he loves me and misses me. I feel so loved. I am going to fly out where he is in August for our 9th anniversary.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

And yet how he can tear all the progress apart on one night making me feel so low when my husband is 800 miles away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

